# Japanese maple odd growth question



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I realize this isn't the greatest picture, but it was the best I could get today. I added the arrows just to be clear of what I was talking about. In the last couple of months, these three shoots have grown tremendously on this tree, and the leaves look bigger, greener, and more spread out than those on the rest of the tree. Is this some kind of reversion? I'm not opposed to having a regular maple tree there if that's where it's headed, but I'd like to know what's going on. Thanks for the help!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Did you do any heavy pruning in the last 6 months? While I haven't seen this personally happen to Jap Maples. I would assume this is similar to a tree producing "suckers". The tree is trying to produce more leaf canopy for photosynthesis. Check for any signs of disease.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

No trimming. I planted it last fall (2017), and it hasn't grown very much until these shot up. Everything else looks fine.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Most Japanese maples are grafted. Where are the shoots coming from? If below the graft union, it is the root stock.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

It's above the graft. One of them is an offshoot of one of the grafts. Weird.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

It's just juvinille growth.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Also if you fertilize heavy it will produce some longer shuts. But that looks more like sucker growth.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I did fertilize the lawn pretty heavy, and I'm sure I threw plenty into that bed, too. Maybe that's what it is. I've only got one more season (if all goes to plan) in this house anyway. I'm gonna let it ride.


----------

